# South East Tennessee Kentucky bluegrass trial run.



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

Doing a reno on roughly 500sqft front lawn. I usually use tttf, but I am curious to see how well bluegrass will do. I doing a blend of multiple varieties from hogan seed. Planted on Sept. 14th.

Killed off lawn, brought in dirt, planted, rolled, covered with peat moss, sprinkled a little 10-10-10 on top, and sprayed with tenacity.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

Here are all the varieties. I didn't want the barenbrug ones but, o well, they are in there. Surely something will stick.


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

KBG will do just fine. I had it at my last house and just reno'd with KBG at my current house. It'll take the heat fine, but it'll get thirsty. During the hottest/dryest parts of summer I was watering every 3 days or so. Here's my old house:


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

That's beautiful! Do you know what type? Any of the barenburg, spf 30, or hybrids mixed in?


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

Thanks! That was a blend I made on SSS of Midnight(because it's proven), Bewitched(for shady areas), Princeton 105(for high traffic), and then I threw in some Right and Sudden Impact, but that reno was done in 2015 and I don't remember why I put those two in there. I think they had good spring green-up. Anyway, as long as you don't get too much shade and you can keep it watered you'll be fine. The first summer will be the hardest and it'll have you second guessing your decision for KBG, but don't get discouraged. It gets much better as it matures.


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

Awesome. Thanks for all the info. I will make sure I stay on top of the water. What height did you keep it at? Did you ever cut it really low?


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

I kept it around 3.5" in the summer and 2.75" in the spring/fall. I wanted to go taller in the summer to help with the heat and keep the soil from drying. Anything above 3.5" and it seemed like it wanted to lay over, so that's the height I settled on. I never cut it really low because I would have for sure scalped on that lawn, and I figured it would have required more water/maintenance to keep it looking good.


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

That's what I was hoping to hear. I mow my tttf at 3.5 and I was going to see how the kbg did at that height too.


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

6 days in and I have germination.


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

Been battling kids, dogs, cars, and pythium blight, but not terrible (all things considered)


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Looking good! Have you reseeded those sloped areas? Maybe try some of those blankets or a tackifier, if you can find a turf or ag supply store. You can always transplant some plugs in the spring. If you don't already have a Pro Plugger, I would pick one up. Now that you have kbg, it can be very helpful.


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> Looking good! Have you reseeded those sloped areas? Maybe try some of those blankets or a tackifier, if you can find a turf or ag supply store. You can always transplant some plugs in the spring. If you don't already have a Pro Plugger, I would pick one up. Now that you have kbg, it can be very helpful.


Thanks for the info. Yes I have reseed them. I think its already starting to spread too. I will definitely pick up a plugged this spring if it's not covered. Some of the road side will be a small flower bed so I didn't tend to it too much. It doesn't even get watered at the moment.


----------

